# Facebook-Spiel mit GWT Canvas



## Otto (7. Apr 2010)

Hallo!

wir haben die Idee, dass wir ein Facebook-Game à la Cafe-World/Farmville erstellen wollen.
Zur Zeit haben wir nur ein Spiel in PHP. Wir sind ein junges Start-up mit aktuell 8 Personen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr Erfahrungen habt bzw. eure Einschätzungen dazu postet.

Viele Grüße,
Otto


----------



## Empire Phoenix (7. Apr 2010)

Ich schätze pi ist 3.147
..
..
..
..
Ne mal im ernst was soll man denn hierrauf antworten, können wir eine etwas konkretere Frage haben? wieviele personen max,  komplexität, backend , ect?


----------

